# [email protected]



## K-Money (Dec 1, 2006)

VS












Keys to the Game: 1.) No quick shots by ron artest or bibby, especially artest because if he does dallas will get easy run outs and score.

2.) Try to contain dirk and dont allow penetration by thier guards, mainly devin harris.


Prediction: Kings win a close one 102-96 with a big game from bibby who finally gets his stroke back.


----------



## K-Money (Dec 1, 2006)

BTW im new here and im very happy to be a new member at a great board like this one and hopefully we can get some new members around here. my name is kevin martins new nickname.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome to the board!!!

As you can see this is a nice quiet place. Nobody bothers you----I like it!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Looking forward to this one. 

Just don't poke Dirk in the eye and everything will be fine.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Dallas has really had our number of late. I hope it will be competative, at least. 

Anyone think Brad is back in the starting lineup tonight? He was a huge key for us against the Clips. Also, how will Kevin bounce back, because unlike last game, we will lose most games he doesn't score in. And can Ron continue to restrain the Michael Jordan mentality?


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

I was just wondering if you guys could help me out. Is Brad Miller going to play tonight? I know he's played the past two games but is he expected to start or meaningfuly contribute? Yes it's for my fantasy team......on a side note, that's doing well because of Kevin Martin who I think is an absolute sick player from teh three Sacramento games I've seen this year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

cv3bandwagon said:


> I was just wondering if you guys could help me out. Is Brad Miller going to play tonight? I know he's played the past two games but is he expected to start or meaningfuly contribute? Yes it's for my fantasy team......on a side note, that's doing well because of Kevin Martin who I think is an absolute sick player from teh three Sacramento games I've seen this year.


As I understand it, the Muscleman is supposed to be working him back by "limiting his minutes" - whatever that means. :thinking2:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, I would like to blame someone on the team for that first half, but actually, no one did that bad, the Mavs just burried basically every shot they took in the first quarter. They must have hit about 6 three's in a row. There's not a lot the Kings can be expected to do about that. 

At least Martin looks like his bad shooting game was an aberation.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Well, I would like to blame someone on the team for that first half, but actually, no one did that bad, the Mavs just burried basically every shot they took in the first quarter. They must have hit about *6 three's* in a row. There's not a lot the Kings can be expected to do about that.
> 
> At least Martin looks like his bad shooting game was an aberation.


6 wide open three's.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Pitiful. The Spurs are gettin' hammered tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

t1no said:


> 6 wide open three's.


Classy. Way to talk big about winning a regular season game at home when you are the defending conference champs.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Classy. Way to talk big about winning a regular season game at home when you are the defending conference champs.


The game was not over and what's not classy about "6 wide open three's"?? What i meant was the Kings were not playing very good defense and that's why we had a pretty good lead after the first quarter.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

You said nothing wrong you simply spoke the truth. Those were some of the most horribly defended shots ever.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

t1no said:


> The game was not over and what's not classy about "6 wide open three's"?? What i meant was the Kings were not playing very good defense and that's why we had a pretty good lead after the first quarter.


The Mavs run up 35+ points in the first quarter on team after team at home during their win streak, and this is the Kings' defense's fault? The Kings didn't even play badly, but were without the best defender in the league during this run, and were trying to contain Dirk and slashers. 

Yet you come in here and knock them for losing on the road to the defending conference champs on a 11 game winning streak. Congrats on the huge victory, I'm sure it has made the Mavs' season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> The Mavs run up 35+ points in the first quarter on team after team at home during their win streak, and this is the Kings' defense's fault? The Kings didn't even play badly, but were without the best defender in the league during this run, and were trying to contain Dirk and slashers.


We have different opinions and i was talking about wide open three's not how the Mavericks did in the first quarter.



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Yet you come in here and knock them for losing on the road to the defending conference champs on a 11 game winning streak. Congrats on the huge victory, I'm sure it has made the Mavs' season.


What a joke, i posted right after the first quarter. Getting mad for no reason at all.


----------

